# Accommodation Marley Park



## Locke (15 Jun 2009)

Can anyone recommend accommodation near Marley Park? 

Is there any hotels close by? It’s for a concert. Don’t want to stay in town. 

Done it last time and the Dublin Bus driver got lost on the way back to city centre. (He said it wasn’t his route, hour an half on bus)


----------



## Odea (15 Jun 2009)

You can always get the Luas from the city centre to Dundrum village and walk the rest. In this way you will have lots of hotels along the Luas route to choose from. It will take about half an hour to walk from Dundrum to Ballinteer. 
You could try the www.thebeacon.com This is located in Sandyford. You can take shortcuts from this hotel through housing estates to Ballinteer if walking.


----------



## Locke (15 Jun 2009)

Thanks a million Odea. Beacon seems perfect, we can get a taxi up if need be. Thanks for heads up.


----------



## bananas (16 Jun 2009)

There's a Bewleys hotel in Leopardstown also just a short taxi trip to Marley.


----------



## Towger (16 Jun 2009)

Maybe Purple would rent out a room


----------



## Locke (5 Aug 2009)

bananas said:


> There's a Bewleys hotel in Leopardstown also just a short taxi trip to Marley.


 
Stayed in Bewleys. Great Gig and very handy for Marlay. They had hot food on from 10:30 at night till Midnight for people coming back from gig.


----------

